# Students status for permanent visa holders



## will.i.am (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello guys. 

I would genuinely appreciate if someone could clarify whether permanent visa holders (189,190 subclass) are considered as international or local students. 

Thank you.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

will.i.am said:


> Hello guys.
> I would genuinely appreciate if someone could clarify whether permanent visa holders (189,190 subclass) are considered as international or local students.
> 
> Thank you.


Hit
Permanent visa holders are considered local students and are eligible for commonwealth funded places. Unless your are a citizen or hold a humanitarian pr you are not eligible for fee help . See this link http://studyassist.gov.au/sites/stu...ges/commonwealth-supported-places#AmIEligible


----------



## will.i.am (Aug 30, 2014)

And should PR visa holders provide evidence of language abilities such as IELTS?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

will.i.am said:


> And should PR visa holders provide evidence of language abilities such as IELTS?


Those requirements will be up to the educational facility you will be attending, and dependant on the course you are studying.


----------



## paulineaub (Mar 17, 2015)

I have an Humanitarian Visa Holder and I study oline with Study Network Australia. You are considered as local students.
Futhermore, If you have a HVH, you can access VET FEE-HELP and therefore don't pay any fees up front.
do not hesitate to check their website


----------

